# sand & crushed lavarock



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a 5gal tank, I'm planning to move most of my old substrate (crushed lavarock)from the front to the back then put sand over the front part of the tank.....would the crushed lavarock move to the top due to the MTS burrowing through the substrate?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If the Lava Rock is bigger than the sand, the sand will eventually settle to the bottom of the tank leaving the Lava Rock exposed. How ling this takes will depend on the amount of substrate agitation by the MTS, uprooting and general tank maintenance.


----------

